# Local Homebrew Shops



## SJW (18/1/08)

Interested to hear peoples opinions of their local homebrew shop. I am not looking to start one but am interested to find out what sort of things Homebrew shops could be doing better or stocking to better service the brewing community, or what services your local does or does NOT offer.
My opinion has changed slightly from when I first started brewing where I was just after the best deal, to now where I still want a good deal but now see the value in having a good local to shop at. We are very lucky here in Newcastle having Marks Homebrew stocking all the brewing bits for basic kit brewers all the way up to AG brewers and commercial and offering quality advice + an on-line/mail order service.
I have been to a few HB shops around the country and some are very very ordinary and I wonder how they survive.
I guess this is your opportunity to tell the retailers what you want in a HB Shop or say where you need a HB Shop as I suspect they may be a dying breed.
Apart from this forum and similar ones there are few places you can go to have a detailed in-depth brew discussion, keeping in mind that HB Shop owners do not get payed for talking to mash brewers for hours on end. I am not defending them as it's their choice to be HB Shop operators, just throwing this up for discussion and we will see where it ends up.
Hopefully with me not getting FLAMED :huh:


----------



## the_fuzz (18/1/08)

When i first started, Woolworths/big W was my HBS - then I went to The Country Brewer at Girraween and Graham gave me a bunch of help - top guy (are you a member on here Graham?)

Then i moved house and have since been getting my stuff from Home-brew World - Garry is a top bloke and good for advice, it also helps that he is local

One thing I am surprised at, is that no LHBS sells fridgemates all ready in a hobby box etc. The amount of threads in here where people need help (including mine) I would have thought someone would sell them "pre-made" for an extra $20-30 and make some cash. Once you know how to do it, they only take about 10-15 minutes to setup?


----------



## beerguide (18/1/08)

I've never been to Marks, but I can tell you the other one near me is USELESS for my needs. Everytime I ask for something I get the same answer... "Mate I don't brew homebrew, I just own the shop" followed by a dodgey chuckle, or his other favourite, "Try emailing Ross at Craftbrewer". I mean seriously, the local homebrew store would rather lose business to an online retailer then learn more about the industry that one would presume is putting food on his plate at night.

I just order everything online now through Craftbrewer. I don't mind paying a little for postage if I get help and great service - even when I ask the really dumb questions of them I get a courteous reply.

What would I suggest for my 'local' - learn about homebrew, before selling homebrew supplies. Even asking Kit & Kilo questions has him stumped most of the time.

The only reason I haven't been to Marks is convienience. I work at C'Town so I walk to my local in my lunch break. I really should pop over and say hi to Mark as I hear nothing but praise for him and his store.

/End Rant


----------



## bigfridge (18/1/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> One thing I am surprised at, is that no LHBS sells fridgemates all ready in a hobby box etc. The amount of threads in here where people need help (including mine) I would have thought someone would sell them "pre-made" for an extra $20-30 and make some cash. Once you know how to do it, they only take about 10-15 minutes to setup?



That's an easy one - it is illegal to do any wiring unless you are a qualified electrician - and it will cost a lot more that $30 for a qualified person's time.

I would think that this is the same reason that they are not available pre-made from BrizzyBrew.


----------



## Sammus (18/1/08)

zoddy said:


> I've never been to Marks, but I can tell you the other one near me is USELESS for my needs. Everytime I ask for something I get the same answer... "Mate I don't brew homebrew, I just own the shop" followed by a dodgey chuckle, or his other favourite, "Try emailing Ross at Craftbrewer". I mean seriously, the local homebrew store would rather lose business to an online retailer then learn more about the industry that one would presume is putting food on his plate at night.
> 
> I just order everything online now through Craftbrewer. I don't mind paying a little for postage if I get help and great service - even when I ask the really dumb questions of them I get a courteous reply.
> 
> ...



yep beer'n'gear was my local before I bothered going all the way into town to see mark as well. Back when the old bloke used to own it, at least he was a brewer. I havent been there since the new guy took over, its worth the trip into town though believe me, mark's probably one of the most knowledgeable brewers I've spoken to and is very helpful and generous to boot, not to mention he stocks fresh grain hops and yeast, and even keeps all his hops and yeast in the fridge, unlike the place in c'town with old brewcraft hop teabags hanging off the shelf and yeast sachets on the counter...


----------



## the_fuzz (18/1/08)

bigfridge said:


> That's an easy one - it is illegal to do any wiring unless you are a qualified electrician - and it will cost a lot more that $30 for a qualified person's time.
> 
> I would think that this is the same reason that they are not available pre-made from BrizzyBrew.



I understand what you are saying, However, if the device already has A-Tick approval then I do not see the issue?


----------



## beerguide (18/1/08)

Yeh its a shame the old dude moved on... he really knew his stuff. I guess the other concern is, I'll walk into Marks store for a look and walk out with a Keg Setup and 50 KGs of grain h34r:


----------



## tangent (18/1/08)

just specialty malts eh?

last time i saw Domonsura buy malt, we loaded about 10 25kg bags into his car


----------



## brettprevans (18/1/08)

read very carefully as Im not having a go at any specific HBS or supplier. I am talking in general terms. we all know there are HBS/supplier that are sh*t and then there are ones that are ACE. my comments are aimed at those that are sh*t.

IMO crappy LHBS survive on customers that dont use the internet and havent found sites like AHB. otherwise they would find out that there are better HBS and ditch the crappy ones. Customers of crappy HBS are probably largely very amature and never bypass K&K, or new starters. thats the way a lot of crappy LHBS would like it as im sure the margins on K&K are better than grain, and if they keep their customres in the dark about the big world of HB then could loose their customers business.

As for other reasons customers may stay with a LHBS is for liquid items ( eg yeast) that cant generaly be mailed (yes im aware of mashmaster vials of yeast on ice packs but they are not the norm) or beleive that bulky heavy items cost a lot for postage. 

Now of course great HBS provide as much best possible advice to their customer regardless of whether they think they might go somewhere else, because they know they will get more repeat satified customers from being open honest and helpful.


----------



## tangent (18/1/08)

no-one wants loose customers! shagging anyone in the store!


----------



## Simon W (18/1/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I understand what you are saying, However, if the device already has A-Tick approval then I do not see the issue?



That covers the units internals only and not anything done externally post-manufacture.
Different states have different laws regarding who is allowed to fiddle with electrical equipment.
I believe that QLD has the most stringent laws in the country, which has been a pretty big issue for some time with electronic/electrical technicians and engineers who, amazingly, are NOT allowed to legally wire mains equipment!
It's also true for TV/radio repairmen who, from what I've read, are actually operating ilegaly unless they've done a 4 year electrical contractors apprenticeship and gained certification.


----------



## Sammus (18/1/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I understand what you are saying, However, if the device already has A-Tick approval then I do not see the issue?



Maybe it's the device itself inside the plastic box that you buy from mashmaster thats got the approval, not whatever contraption someone manages to wire together with it inside another box...


----------



## SJW (18/1/08)

I walked into a HB Shop and found the bright spark behind the counter telling this poor sap that good beer should be consumed as close to freezing as possible. His theory on hopping has me stuffing handfuls of bottle caps into my mouth to stop me from butting in. It was something about hops increasing in bitterness the longer they were in the bottle for, and this poor bastard was taking this all in as if it came from the Messiah himself.
Mind u I have nothing against blokes who are happy doing kit & kg and priming with carbonation drops but imagine where they could be if they were given accurate advice and the opportunity to improve their brewing.

Steve


----------



## oldbugman (18/1/08)

Simon W said:


> which has been a pretty big issue for some time with electronic/electrical technicians and engineers who, amazingly, are NOT allowed to legally wire mains equipment!




Theres no way the 'real' electricians would let them ever do that, the biggest gripe is electricians wanting to be allowed to do a short course and be qualified in other peoples trades, re: Refrigeration


----------



## tcraig20 (18/1/08)

My biggest gripe is the lack of bulk hops at my LHBS's (there are two I visit relatively frequently, although they are 400km apart!). 

They only keep the plain old tea bags, which just annoy me. I dont seriously expect them to keep a profile of hops like craftbrewer, but just a few of the more popular ones (POR, saaz, hallertau, fuggles and green bullet would probably keep me happy).

Other than that, they are really just trying to make a living. My two LHBS's dont just sell homebrew. One sells football gear, the other makes furniture. I guess they need to do something to keep the lights on.


----------



## HKS (18/1/08)

+1 for another happy MHB customer. Mark's certainly not the cheapest around and even he admits that however the reason I go there is simple. He knows what he is doing! The knowledge of the guy is astounding and second to none as far as I'm concerned. As was said he doesn't get paid for his advice, but anyone that knows Mark knows his advice is gold! So I don't mind paying abit more because his advice is free.

I always make sure I spend up in there each time I go so I can earbash him inbetween.(so I don't feel as guilty sapping his knowledge) I even let other customers who come in get served in front of me so that the rare quiet times between customers I can sap into his knowledge. I think the minimum time I have spent in there is 40 minutes and this is with the Mrs sitting in the car! Though she was prepared last time and brought a book with her :lol: , but her leg wasn't up to walking still and going and sitting on his comfy couch in his A/C cooled shop. Next time I'll drag her in, on my back if I have to.

He didn't have any fridgemates one time so I went and saw the guy at Charlie. He's a nice enough guy and all and has a nice shop jam packed to the ceiling but when he went to sell me sodium metasulphite as a steriliser, it raised an eyebrow. He does sell fridgemates as a kit too and I bought one off him. With everything you need. However upon closer inspection, had I wired it up with what he gave me I probably would have burnt the house down. The short pieces of cable had cuts in the insulation exposing the wire. Nearly every single wire upon inspection had cuts in them. It was quality gear though, a clipsal extension lead but as was said it could have got nasty if I didn't notice the cuts in the cable.

Mark will be guiding me into AG this year and he'll be copping a lot more earbashing from me but I will be buying everything I can from him to support my LBHS!

Met nooch down there last time as well and looking forward to meeting some more of his customers.

Never trust a HBS owner without a healthy beer gut!

Cheers Mark, always a pleasure and thanks for all your assistance so far.

"Some twat from AHB" :lol:


----------



## snagler (18/1/08)

My only problem with my local homebrew store is that he doesnt stock liquid yeast, Im sure there is a reason for this I just havent asked him why
My advice is to support your local (good) home brew store and Butcher and fruiterer etc


----------



## mark.farrell1 (18/1/08)

G;day

Al down at Northan Brew is a perfect shop for me as its 2km down the road and i brew with kits only as i am only starting out. All his advice has been gold and allways ring him couple of times a week asking questions etc. Als shop has all i need for what i am looking for and the price, well its all i know cause i dont shop anywhere else. I have no idea if his shop needs anything else so its all thumbs from me :icon_chickcheers: 

happy brewing.

:beer:


----------



## domonsura (18/1/08)

It was 16 bags Tangent , and as far as i know it's still a record for a Holden Calais....:lol: 

Maybe that's a competition we should have at the next brewday? How many bags of grain can you fit into a fiat bambina and still drive it....:lol:

I didn't like the selection/service/prices at any of my locals at the time and it always seemed to me that I was needing to make changes or substitute something that wasn't in stock for something that was, and to put it bluntly, when you've taken the time to make a recipe in the first place, that sucks. That's how I've ended up stocking grain & hops at all in the first place. Easier to buy it all in bulk, and well....when it's there you might as well sell it.... (Although I'd love to just use it all myself) 
It's been a while since I bought much from any local shops now, but I do know that Bill & Luke at Brewmaker Holden Hill down in Adelaide are nice guys and pretty helpful, & when I first started out AG I was getting my bits and pieces from Grumpys as they got me back in to brewing. I liked the way they would measure out a recipe for a brewer and package it all up to order all the while giving tips and chatting about the brew/s and any other little detail - I think that's how it should be personally. Thomas Hamaan (can't remember how to spell his surname properly - sorry if I got it wrong Thommo)) who I believe is now one of the brewers out at Steam Exchange, and another guy Chris Cullinan (whereabouts now unknown to me) were the two running the brew shop. Geez they were a hard case. Used to be cool standing right in the middle of all the grain trying to decide what to make - to a newbie that was part of the experience...Now Phil (Voosher) and Brad are at the reins and doing a good job from what I hear and are also a pair of funny buggers as well. 

There are other brew shops in Adelaide, but I tend to boycott any shop that 'pigeonholes' brewers too much. Just the sight of scores of tins on the shelf is enough to put me off - but the minute I walk into a shop where I can faintly smell grain/hops I'm immediately at ease, because I know that it's about the beer, not shiney labels, can openers and profit margins. I'm a huge fan of any shop that has the raw ingredients there to touch/smell/taste and look at because I also think that's part of the experience and enjoyment. Brewing is like cooking, you need to get friendly with your ingredients and know what they're all about. That way when they come out of a bottle it's like greeting an old mate that has undergone a metamophosis into something wonderful - and all because of you.


----------



## SJW (18/1/08)

> Just the sight of scores of tins on the shelf is enough to put me off - but the minute I walk into a shop where I can faintly smell grain/hops I'm immediately at ease, because I know that it's about the beer, not shiney labels, can openers and profit margins.



I think you will find, and maybe a retailer will back this up, that if it was not for the scores of tins on the selves and spirits you would not have a Local HB Shop. From what I hear they don't make any money out of grain sales and the amount of time they spend yapping to us AGers for the sale of 5kg's of grain at $4 per Kg they could sell $1000 worth of kits and spirit mixer things. I make a point of grabing the odd Ginger Beer kit or Cider kit to help off-set the hor I spend talking about AG stuff. I guess it is like selling a bag of flour or a loaf of bread, there is more profit in the kit than the raw product.

Steve


----------



## domonsura (18/1/08)

SJW said:


> I think you will find, and maybe a retailer will back this up, that if it was not for the scores of tins on the selves and spirits you would not have a Local HB Shop. From what I hear they don't make any money out of grain sales and the amount of time they spend yapping to us AGers for the sale of 5kg's of grain at $4 per Kg they could sell $1000 worth of kits and spirit mixer things. I make a point of grabing the odd Ginger Beer kit or Cider kit to help off-set the hor I spend talking about AG stuff. I guess it is like selling a bag of flour or a loaf of bread, there is more profit in the kit than the raw product.
> 
> Steve



Unfortunately I've done the research (maybe because I _am _a retailer) and there's not really all that much in comparison to grain to be made from the tins, and quite often the questions from kit brewers are just as common............. but then I suppose I'm an idealist. I do AG. A shop that favours AG would always get my business. A shop full of tins and tiny little packages of hops at severely inflated prices would/does not. I don't like being the customer who has to accept 'token gestures' from HBS's at AG brewing. And the other fact is, I make money out of grain sales and my markups are nowhere near what HBS's put on it usually. Not a huge amount, but then I also don't think anyone running a HBS is going to get rich quick or thinks they are going to, it's all about volume and to move volume you need to 
Have the product in the first place
Make an informed and concious effort to educate the market and sell it
not slug the customer so much for it that he goes away thinking "Holy shiot that cost a fortune, not doing that again!!"
 And for what it's worth, it's usually the equipment sales that make the $$$, not tins of goop _or_ grain, and the reason that most HBS's wouldn't make much from grain in my very humble opinion, is that most charge FAR too much for it, and as a consequence move far too little of it to see any real profit - many of them see it as an unfortunate inconvenience to have to stock grain. It's far easier money to put a tin on the shelf than make an effort to store 5kg of grain (or 300-400kg of grain like I do which is what I think is what's necessary to provide any kind of selection).........and I think THAT is more like the truth. 

I'm not badding the HBS's out there - they do what they can and they each serve a market, just not mine. It would just be nice to see more of them making a proper effort to try encourage & support a burgeoning All Grain market like myself, Ross, Grumpys etc etc. Like I said, call me an idealist. You'd be right


----------



## darrell.wallace (18/1/08)

Having recently decided to move to AG brewing, my local (local to work) HBS has been extremely useful and absolutely invaluable. 

I started with partial mashes and have now finally got all of my equipment for my first AG which i plan for sunday.

Every time i tell my wife that i am calling in at the HBS on the way home she laughs and says that she wont expect me home for dinner. i always end up talking for so long about different grains/hops/yeast etc. 

I was forntunate enough that the first time i went in to the shop (with the descision made to AG) that i also got to speak to the man that has been club champion a number of times as well as having champion beer of show at the AABC. 

Colin always has brewing demos and has many beers on tap at the shop to allow people to sample. He has a great knoweldge and has helped me immensly.


----------



## SJW (19/1/08)

> Having recently decided to move to AG brewing, my local (local to work) HBS has been extremely useful and absolutely invaluable.
> 
> I started with partial mashes and have now finally got all of my equipment for my first AG which i plan for sunday.



Congrats on the move to AG, you wont look back now. Good luck with the first brew, just keep it simple and you will make a great first beer.


----------



## blackbock (19/1/08)

I agree it's the man/woman behind the counter in a HBS that can make the difference. If they are truly interested in our hobby you at least have a chance of getting good quality advice or supplies. 

We might all wish that our LHBS would stock a wide variety of grains/hops instead of cans, but you do need a critical mass of consumers to make the whole thing worthwhile for everyone. Cans of goo have a long shelf life, and yet people still complain about the lack of freshness in them. Imagine how much worse it would be to buy 5kg or more of stale or weevily grain. If more people could experience the improvement in taste that exists after you go from extract to AG then our hobby might really take off and there would be much more variety available in brew shops.\

So I think the answer is partly that we need to promote AG brewing in order to ensure its survival.


----------



## wambesi (19/1/08)

I'm very glad I found Greensborough HBS, especially as I'm about to start AG myself, he's been a great help, lots of good stuff in there, unlike that "other" shop in Heidelberg I used to go to when I was K&K, apart from the older guy there once a week the normal bloke just didn't seem to give a stuff.

Like others It used to be the $$'s which steered my direction but now I realise there is alot more to brewing and after quality and well, just that "good bloke" factor 

Hijacking the thread for a minute, can anyone recommend a good HBS in the Moorebank area in Sydney? Moving in May with work and need a good local.

Cheers


----------



## Wardhog (19/1/08)

wambesi said:


> "good bloke" factor



I generally spend Friday mornings at work dreaming up an excuse to drop in to Greensborough HBS and have a chat to Dave on the way home.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/1/08)

The closest thing I have to a HBS is the local Coles supermarket...and the smoke shop that stocks a few Tins... <_< 

Luckily there are some good online shops. I started to use Grumpy's but then started to use Craftbrewer because at 300km, they where the closest..... B) 

Both shops give excellent advice and are run by brewers for brewers.

I say use the shop that is there for brewers...not just selling a sidline with the advice..." Mate...you need the Sodium Met...its the best stuff...".. :unsure:


----------



## paul (19/1/08)

I used to go to Goliath Homebrew but it shut. Dave there was really helpful. Does anyone know what happened to him or if he's working in another shop now?

I recommend Brew maker at Holden Hill. He's always got what I need in stock and good advise.


----------



## BoilerBoy (19/1/08)

Agree Paul,

Dave at Goliath was excellent,
First visit I walked out an hour later with a kilo of grain and the mashing began from there.

He simplified and demystified the whole process and just made it easy, seeing AG demo's and living close by it was a significant help to me for the short time I was able to go there before it closed.

BB


----------



## joecast (19/1/08)

SJW said:


> Mind u I have nothing against blokes who are happy doing kit & kg and priming with carbonation drops but imagine where they could be if they were given accurate advice and the opportunity to improve their brewing.
> Steve



couldnt agree more. let the brewer decide what and how they want to brew. 
must be a tough business though. a thread not too long ago talked about how difficult it is to make money at a BOP, and i would think lhbs wouldnt be too much easier. 

my main supplies for home brewing come via internet now and while i would prefer to give my business to a local shop i just dont think the turn over is enough to ensure im getting fresh ingredients. so where freshness is not a factor (or $ as sometimes i can get things shipped here cheaper than buying local  ) i will go local, and save my questions for ahb. thanks btw!
joe


----------



## Peaka (24/10/08)

Well my local is called "The Black Cat" at Toronto, they only stock the cans of goop and no grains from what I can see. But they have a few different varieties of kits and different yeasts and hops as well.
They are mainly a tobacconist and they also sell chocolates as well I think. Hopefully they will upgrade their Home Brewing part of the business.


----------



## HoppingMad (24/10/08)

Would have to heartily agree with most of the comments here.

With the exception of Grain and Grape in Melbourne there seems to be a drought of decent stores with a range like theirs. If I'm brewing on a budget and can't make the long drive to G&G, I find I have to drift from shop to shop till I find what I need. My closest shop amazes me each time as they never seem to have even the tiniest teabag of saaz or amarillo hops in stock. Understand these are popular but what ever happened to anticipating what your best selling lines are and making an effort to keep them rolling?

From smaller shops in Melbourne (not G&G) the reactions I have had to telling staff I am moving to all-grain have been hilarious. I have had staff ignore me when I've asked if they stock pumps, I've been told 'we don't stock commercial stuff' when I've asked about grain mills, and I've had people say 'oh that's like a mini mash right?' when I've used the term all-grain, rather than asking me what I'm doing and actively seeking out a sale. We all spend a lot of money on our hobbies, but many of the operators I've found seem pretty content to answer questions in mono-syllables and stare at their registers.

At the same time I feel for the brewshops as it would be hard to find staff that know what they're talking about, and maybe some HBS's feel threatened when someone walks in with a little knowledge that they know they can't preach to. Us homebrewers are a select breed and crave info, and can take up staff time with some annoying questions I'm sure. 

Hopper.


----------



## Fents (24/10/08)

^^^ your not looking hard enough, 20mins and approx 18kms from you (glen iris) there is a shop that welcome types of blokes like you.

Its at 

23 Louis St
Greenborough Vic 3087
9432 0283

Thank me later.


----------



## Pollux (24/10/08)

Those who have easy access to a LHBS should consider themselves lucky...

I live in Stanmore, in Sydney's Inner West, only some 4-5kms from the CBD, and due to the fact that we don't own a car as we don't need one where we live, I can not actually get into a brew shop at all...

Only ones I know of are Daves Homebrew in North Sydney, The Brew Shop in Peakhurst and my next option after that is the get my inlaws to shop for me at Blue Mountains Brewing Supplies as it happens to be at the end of their street.....

My only option now is an online order through absolute home brew, based in Penrith as at least they have no postage for orders over $100....

My research has shown that there were other HBS in the Inner West over the years, but they have all since closed down, seems there just isn't the trade volume required to keep the doors open.


----------



## mynameisrodney (24/10/08)

Daves homebrew does free postage over $100 as well. or $8 postage for less than $100. probably only a few bucks extra than getting there by train anyway.


----------



## ~MikE (24/10/08)

my LHBS is a "craftbrewer" - tins, powdered yeast, teabag hops and spirit essences. yep, i haven't been there in AGES.


----------



## Pollux (24/10/08)

mynameisrodney said:


> Daves homebrew does free postage over $100 as well. or $8 postage for less than $100. probably only a few bucks extra than getting there by train anyway.



Also an option...

That said, the same people that own Absolute also own BMBS, so I guess it's like getting my inlaws to pick stuff up for me, without the risk of them grabbing the wrong stuff.....


----------



## raven19 (24/10/08)

~MikE said:


> my LHBS is a "craftbrewer" - tins, powdered yeast, teabag hops and spirit essences. yep, i haven't been there in AGES.



+1 MikE, now that my taste buds have been exposed to AG beer, the craftbrewer style just dont do it for me either...

That being said the Jovial Monk (my LHBS) is an interesting visit, however more range and grain options is what I would like to see more of.

JM does keep his hops and yeast in the fridge though.

Cheers.


----------



## Gavo (24/10/08)

Local HBS? What local HBS? Well I do have one if you can include the local IGA or Foodworks. Other that the closest HBS is about 220 kilometres away. It's just a good thing the site sponsers are there and Australia Post insn't all that bad.

Cheers
Gavo

Edit: Poor typing.


----------



## Goofinder (24/10/08)

Closest HBS for me is Beerbelly, about 10 mins from home (or 2 mins from work). 

Always plenty of grain there!


----------



## bigholty (24/10/08)

Goofinder said:


> Closest HBS for me is Beerbelly, about 10 mins from home (or 2 mins from work).
> 
> Always plenty of grain there!


+1 for BeerBelly, also 10 mins away (I'm in Clearview).
Get in there!!


----------



## schooey (24/10/08)

HKS said:


> +1 for another happy MHB customer. Mark's certainly not the cheapest around and even he admits that however the reason I go there is simple. He knows what he is doing! The knowledge of the guy is astounding and second to none as far as I'm concerned. As was said he doesn't get paid for his advice, but anyone that knows Mark knows his advice is gold! So I don't mind paying abit more because his advice is free.



So it kinda does make him pretty cheap, hey? Not that anyone could ever consider his prices that expensive anyway. By the time you bought it anywhere else and freighted it to Newcastle like he does, it would be price comparative or cheaper I'd think.

And yeah.. +2

Not that Mark really likes or needs anyone blowing his trumpet for him, but he offers a really really great service to the whole scale of brewers out there, K+K ers, AG ers and even advice to some of the commercial guys, so credit where credit is due and he has really gone way out of his way to help me out.

So, yeah, I'm with HKS, as far as *value *in a LHBS is concerned, we've got it pretty good here in Newcastle, my LHBS is one of the best things I've found in this hobby. All I can say is, if you are in or around Newcastle and you haven't been to Mark's Home Brew yet, I suggest you go check it out and see how far wrong I am


----------



## sinkas (24/10/08)

I appreciate that my LHBS has alot of stuff and is open on sundays and public holidays, however I have never felt as though my custom is appreciated. While I am sure the staff are sick to death of hearing what people are brewing, and how great it is they could at least feel a bit more connected with their cutomers if they asked what was being brewed, I ahve given up[ making conversation, as it always seems to end up with them going on a bit of a rant, or self depricating throw-away line which leaves me feeling rather depressed as I head off home


----------



## the_fuzz (24/10/08)

I believe NSW is the worst state for HB shops (no offence to NSW shop owners) that also excludes TAS and NT

In QLD you have craftbrewer
In VIC you have G&G
In SA you have BeerBelly
In WA you have Gryphon

Also shops which are really west suited for AG brewers (from what I can see from their websites), however, NSW doesn't really have anyone with the range of AG gear this these guys.

Why is this? Do other NSW people feel the same way - or am I just a pissed crazy fool :huh:


----------



## daemon (24/10/08)

The LHBS's near me are disappointing and I can see myself ordering in bulk then making a day of it to collect the goods from Brisbane (I'm ~2 hours away from Craftbrewer). The two local stores near me have a mix of good and very bad, one has good advice but shocking stocks and the other has reasonable stocks but shocking advice (and even mentioned that he "tries not" to sell grain). I have no idea how they can stay running with the business sense they have sometimes and it makes me wonder how much money could be made if they just put some effort into running the stores.


----------



## sm0902 (24/10/08)

I live in Western Sydney. Within 5-20 minutes from me are three stores, each offering something a little different than the other.

For me, Absolute Homebrew at St Marys (also at Faulconbridge) is perfect. Pat has taken the time to understand what I like to drink and what level I brew at. When I was reaching the end of trying different types of K&K (never sugar!) he had the partial kits ready. It didn't take long from there that I was interested in AG. Again, Absolute Homebrew had all the ingredients I needed ... and most importantly Pat was able to help with the transition - from equipment to recipes.

He also helped when I was changing to kegs, with advice and equipment.

Supplies are also available online via their website.

IMO:

"In QLD you have craftbrewer
In VIC you have G&G
In SA you have BeerBelly
In WA you have Gryphon"
In NSW you have Absolute Homebrew


----------



## wakkatoo (24/10/08)

only one lhbs near me.

s'ok....


----------



## trevc (24/10/08)

Any shops on the Gold Coast here are more in to inefficient methods of "water purification" than anything else. What a load of s___.


----------



## matho (24/10/08)

+1 for absolutehomebrew/bmbrew
i live 5min walk down the road from the faulconbridge shop. Pat knows alot about AG, He runs demos he brews just about every sunday. his website is full of info, it got me into partial's which has led me into AG.
my only gripe is that he is down at the stmary's shop all of the week except for sunday's so if i have a question i have to wait. :lol:


----------



## staggalee (24/10/08)

sinkas said:


> I ahve given up[ making conversation, as it always seems to end up with them going on a bit of a rant, or self depricating throw-away line which leaves me feeling rather depressed as I head off home


LOL you have to HTFU.
Stick it up them, give em a serve, it`s your money they`re putting their hand out for.
What have you got to lose?

staggalee.


----------



## Pollux (24/10/08)

matho said:


> +1 for absolutehomebrew/bmbrew
> i live 5min walk down the road from the faulconbridge shop. Pat knows alot about AG, He runs demos he brews just about every sunday. his website is full of info, it got me into partial's which has led me into AG.
> my only gripe is that he is down at the stmary's shop all of the week except for sunday's so if i have a question i have to wait. :lol:




You probably live next door to my inlaws  They would be the eco ones with the solar panels and the chickens..... it's only a small 'township' afterall.....

Reminds me, I really need to hurry up and work out my next order, otherwise I won't have anything for the next batch...


----------



## schooey (24/10/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I believe NSW is the worst state for HB shops (no offence to NSW shop owners) that also excludes TAS and NT
> 
> In QLD you have craftbrewer
> In VIC you have G&G
> ...



:huh: .. Dude!

I would reply to that with in NSW we have MHB...

Why don't you take a half day one day and come up and see him on a Saturday morning, I'm sure you'll be impressed with his Brew Bricks that he can organise for you...


----------



## Trent (24/10/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> I believe NSW is the worst state for HB shops (no offence to NSW shop owners) that also excludes TAS and NT
> 
> In QLD you have craftbrewer
> In VIC you have G&G
> ...



As others have already pointed out, there are several good hbs's in nsw. I go to MHB, even though he is 200km away. He has exceptional beer knowledge, has a huge range of grain and hops (plus NNL fwk's), and a brewbook library that would make yer average brewer weep, and possibly lose days on his loungechairs reading through it. Several succesful pro brewers are the product of mark and his shop, and he is extremely helpful (plus gives us a place to do case swaps, and overseas beer tastings.) I have no doubts of the credentials of the brewshops you have listed, but you can't bag nsw when it has at least one, and it sounds like more, high quality brewshops. I have no idea on his prices, I never ask, but I have no doubts they would be very similar to the others you have mentioned, and the man will help with brewery design, any advice you need, really.
Surely some people will debate whether this or that shop is better, but if they look after you, give you the right advice and you are happy, then it cannot be a bad lhbs. The newy lads are very lucky to have MHB, in my experience.
T.


----------



## Barley Belly (24/10/08)

I live in Fornton so my LHBS of sorts, was SMOKPOT in the Terrace

But in my thirst for Beer knowledge and greatness I have gravitated towards MHBS and haven't looked back


----------



## Zierschy (24/10/08)

Goofinder said:


> Closest HBS for me is Beerbelly, about 10 mins from home (or 2 mins from work).
> 
> Always plenty of grain there!






bigh said:


> +1 for BeerBelly, also 10 mins away (I'm in Clearview).
> Get in there!!



+2 for the belly full of beer.

I'm in Clearview as well/work at Mawson Lakes.

Looks like there's some brewin going on just around the corner from my place!


----------



## n00ch (24/10/08)

Trent said:


> As others have already pointed out, there are several good hbs's in nsw. I go to MHB, even though he is 200km away. He has exceptional beer knowledge, has a huge range of grain and hops (plus NNL fwk's), and a brewbook library that would make yer average brewer weep, and possibly lose days on his loungechairs reading through it. Several succesful pro brewers are the product of mark and his shop, and he is extremely helpful (plus gives us a place to do case swaps, and overseas beer tastings.) I have no doubts of the credentials of the brewshops you have listed, but you can't bag nsw when it has at least one, and it sounds like more, high quality brewshops. I have no idea on his prices, I never ask, but I have no doubts they would be very similar to the others you have mentioned, and the man will help with brewery design, any advice you need, really.
> Surely some people will debate whether this or that shop is better, but if they look after you, give you the right advice and you are happy, then it cannot be a bad lhbs. The newy lads are very lucky to have MHB, in my experience.
> T.



+1

It's quite hard to add to Trent and also Schooey's comments but I know for one us Newcastle brewers would be up shit creek without Marks Home Brew. I know the majority of my AG brew equipment has been bought from or made by Mark over the years. I also have no idea on his prices as I don't care. He stocks every grain I could possibly want and the info I get from one visit is worth anything more I may pay, thats if indeed I do pay more then other suppliers? 

Also as Trent touched on his shop gives us a social outlet for things such as case swaps and tasting nights. I know if I hadn't been apart of these I would never have had some beers I've never seen available in Aus and met and learnt from some of what I see to be some of the most knowledgeable brewers in Australia both from a amateur and pro level. I know I never would have met Shawn years back before his days at Murrays Craft Brewing Co who evidently taught we how to full mash brew without contact though Mark.

Cheers


----------



## ikern (25/10/08)

raven19 said:


> +1 MikE, now that my taste buds have been exposed to AG beer, the craftbrewer style just dont do it for me either...
> 
> That being said the Jovial Monk (my LHBS) is an interesting visit, however more range and grain options is what I would like to see more of.
> 
> ...



I also used to frequent JM as he was the closest shop that stocked grain & hops. Trouble was that he often didn't have what I needed and the 'interesting' part of the visit was starting to get to me.

Thankfully BB started stocking grain and hops and a pretty decent variety too. I found the prices pretty damn reasonable and a visit is kind of on my way home from work as opposed to the weekend trek across town I had to do to JM's.

+3 for BB (damn, too early for rymin')

:icon_cheers: Soz


----------



## staggalee (25/10/08)

How come none of you Adelaide blokes use Grumpy`s?
Are they still operating their Brewshop?

staggalee.


----------



## quantocks (25/10/08)

my LHBS isn't the cheapest, actually a little bit on the expensive side. But my local Kmart doesn't stock anything other than Coopers or Brigalow. So I don't mind paying ~$6 markup on each tin of goo I buy.


----------



## buttersd70 (25/10/08)

staggalee said:


> How come none of you Adelaide blokes use Grumpy`s?
> Are they still operating their Brewshop?
> 
> staggalee.



I've used Brad and Phil a couple of times, stagga. Good blokes, good service, and good advice. But the brewshop itself isn't going anymore. The guys are still operating from their website, and under a differant name. http://stillbrewing.com.au/

For me, now that Beerbelly has moved, he's just 10 minutes up the road, and as I have to drive right past his door on a regular basis anyway, convenience wins out for me.


----------



## warra48 (25/10/08)

Our local HB shop seems to be a sideline to another business doing solar film on windows etc. They're nice enough people to talk to, but totally aimed at kit brewers and spirits junkies.

For me, I've always had first class service from Ross at CraftBrewer, as have the only other AG brewers on this forum in Port Mac and Wauchope.
I also totally agree with Trent and his observations about Mark at MHB. Newcastle is where mrs warra and I see our financial people from time to time, and it's also on the way (well, with only a little detour) from seeing our daughter and son in Sydney, so it's easy to call in. First class service also from Mark. Last visit mrs warra enjoyed the lounge and a fascinating book on the history of spirits or coctails (or somesuch), although she'll be prepared next time by bringing her own book.

I'll continue to support both. There's no way NSW is any worse off then any other state.


Edit: spelling, but I still don't think I have it correct.


----------



## Bribie G (25/10/08)

warra48 said:


> For me, I've always had first class service from Ross at CraftBrewer, as have the only other AG brewers on this forum .........



+1 for kits n bits and partial brewers as well. If I couldn't get my Nottingham Yeast, Carapils, hops, polyclar etc from Ross I'd commit hari-kiri for sure. Also doing partials the odd two kilo of malt grain doesn't totally blow out the freight as I usually order some higher value stuff with it like a couple of shrinks of hops.

My LBHS sounds like warra's except they do pots and garden ornaments on the side, and of course heaps of distilling stuff. However their kit range is ok and about fifty cents less than woolies, and they always have LDME and DEX at good prices so I regularly use them for that.


----------



## Jim_Levet (25/10/08)

sm0902 said:


> I live in Western Sydney. Within 5-20 minutes from me are three stores, each offering something a little different than the other.
> 
> For me, Absolute Homebrew at St Marys (also at Faulconbridge) is perfect. Pat has taken the time to understand what I like to drink and what level I brew at. When I was reaching the end of trying different types of K&K (never sugar!) he had the partial kits ready. It didn't take long from there that I was interested in AG. Again, Absolute Homebrew had all the ingredients I needed ... and most importantly Pat was able to help with the transition - from equipment to recipes.
> 
> ...



+ 1 for Pat & Reoko, also Dave At Nth Sydney gets a bit of a work out. Kev at Kirrawee HBS is well worth the visit too>
James


----------



## hoohaaman (25/10/08)

I live in Victoria but use Craftbrewer for 90% of my supplies


----------



## HoppingMad (26/10/08)

Fents said:


> ^^^ your not looking hard enough, 20mins and approx 18kms from you (glen iris) there is a shop that welcome types of blokes like you.
> 
> Its at
> 
> ...



Interesting Fents. Tried a brewshop in Heidelberg a while back but hadn't sussed anything in Greensborough. Will give it a crack. Cheers.

Hopper.


----------



## BungalowBill (26/10/08)

wambesi said:


> I'm very glad I found Greensborough HBS, especially as I'm about to start AG myself, he's been a great help, lots of good stuff in there, unlike that "other" shop in Heidelberg I used to go to when I was K&K, apart from the older guy there once a week the normal bloke just didn't seem to give a stuff.
> 
> Like others It used to be the $'s which steered my direction but now I realise there is alot more to brewing and after quality and well, just that "good bloke" factor
> 
> ...


Try the thread below , he has been going for as long as I can remember, dont know what they are like but it is worth a go, the is also another shop at Picnic Point.
BB
http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/beer-recipe-...e=2&sort=2a


----------



## Fents (26/10/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Interesting Fents. Tried a brewshop in Heidelberg a while back but hadn't sussed anything in Greensborough. Will give it a crack. Cheers.
> 
> Hopper.



Heidelberg Brewcraft...*shudder* dont worry i wouldnt lead you there.


----------



## wambesi (26/10/08)

BungalowBill said:


> Try the thread below , he has been going for as long as I can remember, dont know what they are like but it is worth a go, the is also another shop at Picnic Point.
> BB
> http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/beer-recipe-...e=2&sort=2a



That post was from a while back!  
Since then I have found a few in my (not so new now) area. Looking to get a grain mill hopefully at xmas so can drop those costs down again.



> Heidelberg Brewcraft...*shudder* dont worry i wouldnt lead you there.



Yeah I don't recommend that either, go to Greensborough, when I was starting to get my AG gear he was awesome, helped out with as much as he could and now finished it off here in Sydney.
Leave Heidelberg alone!


----------



## Weizguy (26/10/08)

I'm not on here to polish anyone's bits, but I will state some facts, as I know them.

MHB has actual brewing qualifications, which he doesn't mention very often, least of all on this forum. People would call it self-aggrandisement. He has done the short brewing course in Ballarat and has a qualification from the British Brewing guild in brewery design and operation (IIRC). There is also a superb range of reference material in the shop, and some highly technical books too, such as Kunze etc. He scored me a copy of Acid ales, so he does a bit to look after the customers here, encouraging their weird interest, and thereby expanding the knowledge base that can be called upon.

I haven't checked his prices comparatively, and I admit that. But it's only because I have an historical idea of what things cost, and trust that he's looking after us, and he has mentioned the price comparison. Should I check everything, or just relax?

The cost of overheads for a shopfront can be substantially more than an internet business with a warehouse and staff.
Any reasonable person, especially the virtual shops, would acknowledge that fact.

Nor is it in the best interest of local brewers to completely ignore the local brew shop, and I have received acknowledgement of that from discussions with a rep from one of the online shops. No, I won't tell you which one, as I have some respect for the confidentiality and don't wish to spoil our discourse. and openness.

Fact: Homebrewers, typically, are a bunch of tight-arses, as is evidenced in many threads here and on all the other forums.
The flipside is that a brewshop owner is a bit of a zealot, going about the business (most often with enough margin to eke out a living) mainly due to their love of the craft. At the end of the day, most go home completely beer-fatigued and don't have time to brew, or just couldn't be shagged about it.

Before you go disrespecting your lhbs for the level of cost, energy, commitment and level of involvement, just think of your commitment level. Are you willing to support your local shop, or are they just not worthy? Could you do the same job?

As has been mentioned here, other forums and at the ANHC just gone: all-grain homebrewers are not that big a percentage of the market. Maybe the lack of your business might not make a dent on the local shop's bottom line.
If the shop doesn't look after you, they may be lacking commitment to all their customers and they will disappear eventually.

It's freedom of choice, and I'm happy to strongly state that my lhbs looks after me, and supports the local brewing community at all levels. That may be by *not* stocking the bits that will sit on the shelf because people can buy them from the supermarket, and that frees up space for the stuff that we will use.
My lhbs does a fair bit of research into what is actually "good value" (for example, the Weyermann Premium pils) and stocks quite a range of grain, well-refrigerated and vac-packed hops and impeccable product knowledge.

This rant is not about "my shop" being better than "your shop". However it is a statement of the level of commitment of the really good shops and why they should be supported...and when they answer a question, give some thought and respect. They have probably given the best possible answer, so don't dismiss it out-of-hand as I have seen here in the past.

Your lhbs: Use it or lose it!

Perhaps this diatribe is a testament to just how tired, yet inspired I am after coming back from the ANHC early this morning.
Whew, time for a beer  
Now, what Have I got that I can force down after all the great beer I sampled this weekend. It's a hard act to follow.


----------



## buttersd70 (26/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> snip...... he does a bit to look after the customers here, encouraging their weird interest, and thereby expanding the knowledge base that can be called upon.



For me, this is more important than price (within limits). Its called good old fashioned customer service. Like what you used to get (and sometimes still do if you're lucky) from your local butcher, greengrocer, etc. Luckily, in the HB community, this spirit still exists with many of the smaller retailers.

And as for this particular retailer.....If I was within a hundred miles (or more), I know where I would be giving my business. I've only dealt with Mark within the confines of the forum, and he has not only given great responses in threads, but has gone out of his way to follow up with PMs and further advice and encouragement, purely for the _love of the craft_.

I might be as tight as a ducks butt, however I will continue to support the little guy vs larger corporate enterprises and their franchises any day of the week. It's just too important _not _too. As les said, use it or lose it.


----------



## quantocks (26/10/08)

i just bought my latest kit ingredients and it ended up costing me $37 all up, that's only for 19 litres of beer. So not that cheap 

I got 
1x Morgans Wheat goop
1x Coopers wheat liquid malt
1x SafBrew SB06 yeast

37 dollars is a lot for one brew. starting to wonder if that is even worth it from the brewshop?


----------



## Gerard_M (26/10/08)

quantocks said:


> i just bought my latest kit ingredients and it ended up costing me $37 all up, that's only for 19 litres of beer. So not that cheap
> 
> I got
> 1x Morgans Wheat goop
> ...



Well that is a bit too much coin when all you end up with is a K&K kit. Why not spend about the same money & get a Fresh Wort Kit. After a couple of batches you will be ready to go even further to the dark side & buy a mash tun & kettle!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## HoppingMad (26/10/08)

Thanks for the Greensborough recommendation from all. And yep, only did Heidelberg once and wasn't a groundbreaking experience. Never been to a brewshop where the phone wasn't ringing at all and it was completely devoid of customers on a Saturday morning. The only thing missing was tumbleweeds blowing through it  .

Some interesting dialogue here since I last clocked in. I'm the first to admit that as stated above I'm a tight-wad with my brew cash, but I think that when it comes down to it - a grain mill, pumps pots, burners they're all not exactly cheap items. And if we can get some service while we're shopping around for these items I reckon we're more likely to spend it at that place. 

The dumb and scared looks from attendants I've had at some shops have made me realise I'm not their kind of customer. They have made me want to shop elsewhere, to me that doesn't make good business sense - regardless of the market segment I occupy. 

As an aside - I note that a lot of AG'ers also throw a K&K on once in a while, so I think by not catering to at least some of their needs in brewshops can be counterproductive.

Hopper.


----------



## MHB (26/10/08)

I hope I am not asking for trouble posting in this thread, but this for me is the crux of the matter.



> i just bought my latest kit ingredients and it ended up costing me $37 all up, that's only for 19 litres of beer. So not that cheap
> 
> I got
> 1x Morgans Wheat goop
> ...



$37 for 60 schooners of dam fine wheat beer or just under 62 cents a glass.

It might not be the cheapest beer in the world, but its far from expensive, I was at one of the local hotels a week or so age, Erdinger on tap, over $5 a schooner or $300 if you brought 60 schooners, thats 1/8th of the price.

Sorry you only made it to 19 Litres so thats about 1/7th of the price.

Your right it isnt the cheapest home brew you can make but its fantastic Value of Money.

MHB


----------



## white.grant (26/10/08)

quantocks said:


> 37 dollars is a lot for one brew. starting to wonder if that is even worth it from the brewshop?



Brewing is my hobby and I really enjoy it. Other than trying to stick within the hobby budget allocated by the treasurer, I don't try to rationalise the costs -- It would spoil the fun. My local HBS is Northern Brew in Woonona, Allen is very helpful. While I use the sponsors a lot, its good to have a local store with an interested owner and positive customer service.

cheers

Grant


----------



## balconybrewer (28/10/08)

i brewed a double batch last week and last night pitched one packed of 'amearican ale' yeast from ross and one pack of US-05 from the LHBS, 

the one i put ross's in today was firing away but the LHBS yeasat has done jack all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOT HAPPY


----------



## Screwtop (28/10/08)

ryanmoore184 said:


> i brewed a double batch last week and last night pitched one packed of 'amearican ale' yeast from ross and one pack of US-05 from the LHBS,
> 
> the one i put ross's in today was firing away but the LHBS yeasat has done jack all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NOT HAPPY




Not wanting to exagerate but for the 40,000,000th time :lol: Did you rehydrate to proof the yeast, and what were the manu dates on each pack.


----------



## balconybrewer (28/10/08)

both rehydrated in the same way, 160ml boiled and cooled water (25deg) in separate growlers, man date was 08, cant remember the month???????


would you put this down to poor storage on the LHBS or is it just my luck??


----------



## SJW (28/10/08)

> I'm not on here to polish anyone's bits, but I will state some facts, as I know them.
> 
> MHB has actual brewing qualifications, which he doesn't mention very often, least of all on this forum. People would call it self-aggrandisement. He has done the short brewing course in Ballarat and has a qualification from the British Brewing guild in brewery design and operation (IIRC). There is also a superb range of reference material in the shop, and some highly technical books too, such as Kunze etc. He scored me a copy of Acid ales, so he does a bit to look after the customers here, encouraging their weird interest, and thereby expanding the knowledge base that can be called upon.
> 
> ...



Well said Les.




> i just bought my latest kit ingredients and it ended up costing me $37 all up, that's only for 19 litres of beer. So not that cheap
> 
> I got
> 1x Morgans Wheat goop
> ...


It sounds like you should save your time and money and get a case of "Hammer n Tongs"

Steve


----------



## raven19 (28/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I've used Brad and Phil a couple of times, stagga. Good blokes, good service, and good advice. But the brewshop itself isn't going anymore. The guys are still operating from their website, and under a differant name. http://stillbrewing.com.au/
> 
> For me, now that Beerbelly has moved, he's just 10 minutes up the road, and as I have to drive right past his door on a regular basis anyway, convenience wins out for me.



+2 for Grumpys back when I started home brewing many years ago. Yet to get to beerbelly, but it sounds like the place to be in Adelaide...


----------



## np1962 (28/10/08)

What is the LHBS for those in the Barossa?


----------



## hairofthedog (28/10/08)

ive gotta say im guilty of the occasional bulk buy purchase but without the LHBS (greensbough) id be screwed best place to get friendly service advice & almost anything brew related plus a good chat & a complimentry beer sure its dearer than shopping on the internet but i recon its well worth the extra couple on bucks 3 cheers & long live the local oh yeah & screw heidelberg brewcraft there customer service is shameful the wouldnt raise has eyes from has paper unless you scream FIRE :lol:


----------



## bouncingcastle (28/10/08)

Fents said:


> Heidelberg Brewcraft...*shudder* dont worry i wouldnt lead you there.



*cold chill*


----------



## sumo (28/10/08)

While we still have cheaper beer in New Zealand than AU, our range of LHBS are reasonably suited to K&K. Having said that when I do go into my LHBS they ask what I've been up to which is cool.

When I asked for certain ingredients (hops, malt) they sourced them, and now stock them which was also cool. I source locally first which restricts it to doing partials, or K&K if buying from the LHBS. A locally craft brewery supplies must of us in Christchurch with our grain and hops needs now, but mail order for the rest.


----------



## matti (28/10/08)

Support your local Brew shop or go without one.
If the local shop can't supply with what you need go else were.
I recall the day when I was in sales that you got to give the consumers what they want not the other way.
Rather then go whining about the expense tell the people what you are after.
I am sure if you are reasonable in your request they will help you along.


----------



## Jase71 (28/10/08)

The face of retail is changing radically, for example five years ago it was only a small minority that were comfortable with online transactions. Zoom to 2009, and everyone's tapping away at the computer. So with this rise in digital storefronts, it's only fair to say that 'special interest' stores are going to be on the decline in a few years time. I am in the same boat as Pollux in that I live in the inner (ish) suburbs of Sydney, don't drive (dont need to), and there are no stores around unless I undertake a 2+hr round trip to either Nth Sydney or Asquith. So belold the wonderful magic that is the internet, I can place an order one day, have it delivered the very next day, all for eight bucks or less. That's cheaper than a train ticket or petrol for most who dont have a seller next door. As for invaluable advice, theres a ton of it right here. 

Once people start changing their buying habits en masse, retaiolers in any sector will start to crunch the numbers. Lets say your local HBS makes only 30% of his profit from walk-in business ? It soon becomes obvious that of he shut his doors for good and operated mail order out of his shed he would be better off financially (and less travel time too) 

Just another slant on the 'use it or lose it' theory.


----------



## Pollux (4/11/08)

Well, I just received my first online order from Absolute Homebrew, all beautifully packaged and very fast....

Talk about customer service, first Pat called me on Friday as he was out of Carafa and wanted to know what I wanted as a substitute, then today I am sitting there unpacking the box....."Malt, Malt, Dex, Hops, Yeast, Grains, WTF, someone's glasses!!"

Give Pat a ring, he'll get them back later this week, must have fallen in the base of the box while he was packing it....


----------



## bindi (4/11/08)

It was my LHBS that got me into brewing [sort of] , I was sick of [email protected] after a couple of batches and he could not supply what I wanted, found Grumpys online in early 04 and lurked on this site for months, the rest is history.
So in a round about way I am thankful for my local HBS, still buy little things like a cube [yesterday], dry yeast last week in case my starter failed, I noted he has fresh wort packs now that are walking out the door , now that's a good start, but [email protected] is 90% of his trade.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (4/11/08)

I find the guys at esb and thebrewshop are great. Always up for a chat and very knowlegable.
It's a shame homebrewworld is no longer. That place was even closer to home!


----------



## white.grant (4/11/08)

I wanted to see if I could get some Danstar Nottingham today, there's a HBS nearby to work (Campbelltown) so I rang them on the off chance. 

The proprietor said that he had never heard of it. 

Apparently the business is for sale. I'm not wondering why B) 

cheers

grant


----------



## matti (4/11/08)

Grantw said:


> I wanted to see if I could get some Danstar Nottingham today, there's a HBS nearby to work (Campbelltown) so I rang them on the off chance.
> 
> The proprietor said that he had never heard of it.
> 
> ...



That Guy in Campbelltown is only good for few things.
some Brewing equipment and stills
Spirit essences and expensive Kits. S05, S04, S23 and stale pre cracked grains.
Though I have managed to order stuff through him a few times with success.
I hope the next owner is a little more affiliated with the brewing community needs but I don't expect it to be any cheaper.
Its a bloody small shop. The turn over must not be great.


----------



## flattop (4/11/08)

I use 2 brewshops in the E and SE of Melbourne, but neither are close to home. I also buy cans from Coles, Kmart and BigW.
The brewshops are good for advice and i don't mind spending $3 more for good understanding and service but one of the 2 the understanding and service is lacking a little.
However, if i want hops or yeast i can't get them from Kmart!


----------



## Pollux (4/11/08)

Alright, I need some advice regarding my purchase....

The hops are in their foil pack in a glad bag in the freezer, the dry yeast is in it's packs in in a glad bag in the fridge...

The DEX and LDME are in their sealed bags in a big plastic tub..

Now, i also ordered some Speciality grains which came precrushed...

Where should I be keeping these???


----------



## KingPython (4/11/08)

flattop said:


> I use 2 brewshops in the E and SE of Melbourne, but neither are close to home. I also buy cans from Coles, Kmart and BigW.
> The brewshops are good for advice and i don't mind spending $3 more for good understanding and service but one of the 2 the understanding and service is lacking a little.
> However, if i want hops or yeast i can't get them from Kmart!


If you're in the west or close to the city grain and grape might be closer.


----------



## Weizguy (4/11/08)

Pollux said:


> Alright, I need some advice regarding my purchase....
> 
> The hops are in their foil pack in a glad bag in the freezer, the dry yeast is in it's packs in in a glad bag in the fridge...
> 
> ...


Just keep them dry, cool and out of the light. They'll last for a while, especially in a barrier bag, in the tub with the malt extracts.

Not in the fridge, and not in the freezer either.


----------



## Linz (4/11/08)

matti said:


> That Guy in Campbelltown is only good for few things.
> some Brewing equipment and stills
> Spirit essences and expensive Kits. S05, S04, S23 and stale pre cracked grains.
> Though I have managed to order stuff through him a few times with success.
> ...



Maybe we can talk Franko into making a compo claim and buy 'Him' out??


----------



## peas_and_corn (4/11/08)

Grantw said:


> I wanted to see if I could get some Danstar Nottingham today, there's a HBS nearby to work (Campbelltown) so I rang them on the off chance.
> 
> The proprietor said that he had never heard of it.
> 
> ...



Since I'm not good at following these things, you're talking about Bill, are you? Or a different LHBS?


----------



## matti (4/11/08)

Linz said:


> Maybe we can talk Franko into making a compo claim and buy 'Him' out??


hehe
*Brokeback brewshed* 
Park your Vespa and brew on *THE RED ROCKET*brewery
I'll sign up now for next brew class
:lol:


----------



## Pollux (4/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Just keep them dry, cool and out of the light. They'll last for a while, especially in a barrier bag, in the tub with the malt extracts.
> 
> Not in the fridge, and not in the freezer either.



Thats exactly what I wanted to hear....   

Now, once I cut the bags this weekend....Will those clips you buy at Ikea that are designed to reseal food bags (ie these) be good enough for the grains, malt and dex if I use the bags they came in??

Or is this an excuse for me to spend more money on tupperware??


----------



## bradmcm (4/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> Since I'm not good at following these things, you're talking about Bill, are you? Or a different LHBS?


Being Grantw is in NSW, I would suggest Campbelltown, NSW not Campbelltown, SA.


----------



## white.grant (4/11/08)

bradmcm said:


> Being Grantw is in NSW, I would suggest Campbelltown, NSW not Campbelltown, SA.



Yes that would be the NSW Campbelltown. Apologies to Bill in SA, but if you have any Danstar Nottingham though , let me know  

cheers

grant


----------



## peas_and_corn (5/11/08)

Ahh, makes sense now. I was confuzzled for a while.


----------



## Linz (6/11/08)

bradmcm said:


> Being Grantw is in NSW, I would suggest Campbelltown, NSW not Campbelltown, SA.




Hmmm..I find this post most amusing considering another post on another forum...  

maybe He 'Just assumed you KNEW He was talking about Campbelltown, NSW'


----------



## Trent (3/12/08)

G'day guys
Sorry to drag this thread up again, but I just wanted to update and correct my earlier post where I said I had no idea of marks prices, along with several other Newy boys, cause now I do and I am even more happy with him, though how his prices compare to the other retailers I can't say. I just went and got a bag each of the Fawcetts floor malted Maris otter and a bag of weyermann premium pils for the princely sum of $81.25 a bag.
Maybe this is more than you guys pay per bag, but for mine his prices are brilliant, and I have no qualms about paying these prices, maybe I should ask him about bulk buying to get it cheaper 
So, yeah, NSW has it's fair share of good LHBS's.
All the best
Trent


----------



## stephenkentucky (17/5/11)

This is an old thread, I know, but thought that i wanted to add a vote for my "local" homebrew shop. I say local, but the reality is I have to drive over 5 hours each way to get there. You might ask why , when there are more local HBS within an hour of me. You see I am building a pico-brewery at Kentucky New England NSW, the brewery is based on a Braumeister 50liter, I do 50 liter batches three days a week, and the brew shop I travel drive a ten hour day to buy the essentials is MHB in Newcastle. Mark has a great variety of grain, hops and all other things brewing. but the very best thing is that he is generous with the most valuable thing he can supply. That is knowledge, I have found that having someone on the end of the phone who is willing to help when the faeces hits the aeronautical wind moving device is invaluable. I have to say that the nerve wracking experience of investing what little is left of my life savings into a brewery, has been made easier because of the help and support I have been given, So my vote goes to MHB.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/5/11)

stephenkentucky said:


> <snip>
> when the faeces hits the aeronautical wind moving device



Te he - that's even funnier than "when the excrement hits the rotating cooling device".

Goomba


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/11)

Gympie Home Brew Shop is now:

:icon_chickcheers: Under New Management :icon_chickcheers: 


And new owner Dave is catering to Beer Brewers as well as the Spirit Folk. He's surprised at how many homebrewers have dropped in over the past couple of weeks since taking over, and has already had to replenish stocks. A breath of fresh air, he says he needs to learn from brewers what they need and what to stock. 

Screwy


----------



## Spork (1/6/11)

Best LHBS near here is a garden center. More spirits gear than beer. Right next to their large hydroponics section... Need to check use by dates, and they strictly do K&K. I got a bit excited when I saw a fridge with yeast, but it was all wine yeasts. At least the owner knows a bit about brewing and is easy to talk to. The only other LHBS does stock a little bit of grain, but is overpriced and the lady running it doesn't seem to have the attitude or temperament for retail work. 
Thank goodness for OLHBS, especially the site sponsors.


----------



## thylacine (1/6/11)

stephenkentucky said:


> This is an old thread, I know, but thought that i wanted to add a vote for my "local" homebrew shop. I say local, but the reality is I have to drive over 5 hours each way to get there. You might ask why , when there are more local HBS within an hour of me. You see I am building a pico-brewery at Kentucky New England NSW, the brewery is based on a Braumeister 50liter, I do 50 liter batches three days a week, and the brew shop I travel drive a ten hour day to buy the essentials is MHB in Newcastle. Mark has a great variety of grain, hops and all other things brewing. but the very best thing is that he is generous with the most valuable thing he can supply. That is knowledge, I have found that having someone on the end of the phone who is willing to help when the faeces hits the aeronautical wind moving device is invaluable. I have to say that the nerve wracking experience of investing what little is left of my life savings into a brewery, has been made easier because of the help and support I have been given, So my vote goes to MHB.




"Beer & Brewer magazine awards 2010" https://www.beerandbrewer.com/awards_old


Best Home Brew Shop
Sponsored by BREW Cellar

ACT
1 Brew Your Own At Home, Kambah Village, www.brewyourown.com.au
2 Mashematics, www.mashematics.net

NSW
1 All Things Brewing, Albion Park, www.allthingsbrewing.com.au
2 The Ultimate Home Brew shop, North Gosford, www.theultimatehomebrew.com.au
3 Northern Brew, Woonoona, www.northernbrew.com.au
4 The Brew Shop, Peakhurst, www.thebrewshop.com.au
5 Kirrawee Home Brew, Kirrawee, www.ndbrewing.com.au

NT
1 Oz Brew, Millner, www.ozbrew.com
2 Oz Brew, Yarrawonga, www.ozbrew.com

Qld
1 Marlin Coast HB Supplies, Cairns, Ph: (07) 4041 6606
2 Mikes Home Brew, Beenleigh, www.mikesbrew.com.au
3 Quality Home Brew, Slacks Creek, www.qualityhomebrew.com.au
4 Terry OBriens Brewers World, Strathpine, www.homebrewer.com.au
5 Stews Home Brew, Maroochydore, www.stewshomebrew.com.au

SA
1 Brewmaker Home Brewing, Holden Hill, www.brewmaker.com.au
2 Beerbelly Brewing Equipment, Pooraka, www.beerbelly.com.au

Tas
1 Tasmanian Home Brewing Supplies, Hobart, www.thbs.intas.net

Vic
1 Grain & Grape, Yarraville, www.grainandgrape.com.au
2 Brewers Choice, Woori Yallock, www.brewerschoice.net.au
3 Ballarat Home Brew, Ballarat, www.ballarathomebrew.com.au
4 Bendigo Home Brew. Ironbark, www.homebrewcentre.com.au
5 Narre Brew Supplies, Hallam, Ph: (03) 9796 4703

WA
1 Brewmart Brewing Supplies, Bayswater, www.brewmart.com.au
2 T.W.O.C, Bibra Lake, www.homebru.com.au
3 Bake & Brew, Rockingham Ph: (08) 95271372
4 Brewers Delight, Mandurah, www.brewers-delight.com
5 Bootleg Homebrew Supplies, Maddington, Ph: (08) 9493 2979


----------



## Ross (1/6/11)

thylacine said:


> "Beer & Brewer magazine awards 2010" https://www.beerandbrewer.com/awards_old
> 
> 
> Best Home Brew Shop
> ...



Looks like we must be Qld's best kept secret or nobody loves us


----------



## DU99 (1/6/11)

wonder if its a bit biased...


----------



## azrebb (1/6/11)

Having been to Stew's Homebrew, I believe it may be...

Mostly K&K and spirit type stuff.

Still very friendly and helpful though.


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/11)

thylacine said:


> "Beer & Brewer magazine awards 2010" https://www.beerandbrewer.com/awards_old
> 
> 
> Best Home Brew Shop
> ...




You gotta be kidding! Inhouse................ kinda like Stefans Hairdressing Awards :lol:

Screwy


----------



## goomboogo (1/6/11)

Ross said:


> Looks like we must be Qld's best kept secret or nobody loves us



Well, it was sponsored by Brew Cellar.


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/11)

I was at the P.U.B.S. club meeting last night and a brewer said he'd gone into his LHBS at Strathpine to see if he could get some urgently required crystal malt. 
Response: "Nah we don't keep grains, attracts the ******* rats"

How to make a million dollars in home brew supplies. :icon_drunk:

Edit: do celibate rats still eat grains?


----------



## bradsbrew (1/6/11)

BribieG said:


> I was at the P.U.B.S. club meeting last night and a brewer said he'd gone into his LHBS at Strathpine to see if he could get some urgently required crystal malt.
> Response: "Nah we don't keep grains, attracts the ******* rats"
> 
> How to make a million dollars in home brew supplies. :icon_drunk:
> ...




Ha Ha same shop told me that he doesn't cater for grain brewers because they can get it cheaper than he can. But I have been suprised with his competitive pricing on some items.

Cheers


----------



## Samuel Adams (1/6/11)

Ross said:


> Looks like we must be Qld's best kept secret or nobody loves us




When I read the mag I was blown away you guys weren't mentioned.

Looks like you forgot to pay someone off  

#1 in my eyes :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/11)

Ross you obviously have the rare privilege of being the elephant in the room. :icon_cheers: 


fecking Mammoth more like it :lol:

Edit: Mammoth don't cut it , try Mumak of Harad


----------



## QldKev (1/6/11)

Ross said:


> Looks like we must be Qld's best kept secret or nobody loves us




I don't think your typical LHBS gets orders for a pallet of grain. Different league I think.

QldKev


----------



## probablynathan (1/6/11)

> Best LHBS near here is a garden center. More spirits gear than beer. Right next to their large hydroponics section... Need to check use by dates, and they strictly do K&K. I got a bit excited when I saw a fridge with yeast, but it was all wine yeasts. At least the owner knows a bit about brewing and is easy to talk to. The only other LHBS does stock a little bit of grain, but is overpriced and the lady running it doesn't seem to have the attitude or temperament for retail work.
> Thank goodness for OLHBS, especially the site sponsors.



Have to agree with you there Spork, the Legana garden center while small and mainly catering to K&K is vastly superior to dealing with the rude and unhelpful staff at the dedicated home brew shop in town. Last time I was at northern home brewing in Launceston about a year ago I asked what hops that had and was told "we have a lot out back" but didn't tell me what they stocked. I named about five variety's (mostly american, can't remember exactly) and was told "none of those". How hard would it have been to tell me what they had in stock and if they didn't have what I was after then to suggest an alternative. may not seem a big deal but after being treated like I was just a inconvenience every time I went in there I decided not to go back. Their prices are also totally ludicrous. 

The garden center does however carries a small range of the Fermentis yeast in their fridge and I'm sure if enough people were interested they would probably get in a few liquid yeasts too. 

end rant. :beerbang:


----------



## clarkey7 (1/6/11)

BribieG said:


> Ross you obviously have the rare privilege of being the elephant in the room. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> fecking Mammoth more like it :lol:
> ...


It's just "The Minister" formerly known as "Brother Kenrick"


----------



## white.grant (20/8/12)

I noticed today that the Campbelltown (NSW) Home brew shop has an "under new management" sign on the window. It's closed Mondays, but looked a lot tidier on the inside than in the past.

Anyone know who the new owner is?


----------

